# Mathews VXR 31.5 vs. Prime Black 3 - Prime cam more efficient?



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

Before this crazy Covid pandemic hit I had shot most of the new bows and down to the Black 3 and the VXR 31.5. I have a shorter draw at 28.5" so although I'm not a speed chaser, the more speed the better while shooting a decent arrow weight in the 440-480 grain range. Many other factors go in to my decision, but in looking at speeds this is a trend I'm noticing... I try to look at reviews of both bows from the same you tube channel who are shooting same set up on both bows with same arrows through same chrono. It seems the Black 3 is getting same or in some cases better speeds with 440+ grain arrows as the VXR. I know the IBO rating is only 6fps different (337 Black 3 vs. 343 VXR 31.5), but found it interesting that VXR seems to throw them faster at lower arrow weights but as that weight climbs the Prime continuously gains ground, especially at shorter draws (29" and under). I've also read that the VXR draw is typically a bit long so this speed gain is probably even more significant if you were to put both on a draw board and get the set ups identical. Most reviewers aren't doing this and also don't always state the % let off.

My question to you guys who've shot both, have you experienced these results? And what other factors are driving you to prefer 1 bow over the other? I've had 2 Primes (Rize and logic) and both are a bit loud, the Rize much more than the Logic. (I had a Mathews Z7 Extreme prior to Rize and it was quieter). Anyone have a Black 3 set up and can give feedback on noise level? I know the Mathews line is what everyone strives to compete with in terms of noise and vibration (lack there of). Also curious if anyone has shot both at longer distances (70yds plus) and notice an advantage in holding on target, forgiveness, etc...? Please share your thoughts - thanks!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

No, I have not shot either....While this forum is a good one you are going to get more feedback from Archery talk, numbers game. I believe efficiency climbs with increased arrow weight regardless of cam/bow design but some are better than others. Norb Mullany (sp?) used to list it in his Bowhunting World bow reviews. As a side note, I recently purchased a NIB Rize and it is stupid quiet, 60# 380gr arrow. If a binary cam bow does not have the cams synced at full draw they can be loud and exhibit more vibration so maybe check on a drawboard if you have not done so already.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't shot any new ones yet due to the Stay at Home orders as I haven't been traveling, but the Prime 3 is on my short list.

Just read a review in the June issue of Peterson's Bowhuntinig on the Prime 3. Final impressions notes: "The bow sits on target well, providing the shooter with excellent balance at full draw and a steady follow-through. There's a small kick and low-level vibration at the shot, both of which were reduced (vibration was almost eliminated) with a quality stabilizer. Shot noise was low (even lower with said stabilizer). The Black 3's draw cycle is consistent...."

I am in the process of moving up towards a 550 grain arrow with higher FOC so I believe noise will be a non-issue, and I am not interested blistering speeds or shooting over 70 yards anymore. I am really looking forward to shooting this bow.


----------

